# Cooking on a wood stove or pellet stove



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm looking to do some cooking on portable wood stove , that if i order the pellet feature would allow me to by pellet . Anybody had experience use pellet over wood ? 

http://www.cylinderstoves.com/hunter-stove-p-33.html


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

I heat all winter with a pellet stove. Mine is the type with the body, for lack of another word, all the way around, would be hard pressed to boil water on it, as a matter of fact you can put your hand on the top of it and it is just warm, good place to raise bread. The heat is concentrated inside the stove and transferred to the room by a blower pushing air past baffles. I'm sure the pellets would produce enough heat, the fire box is about 3d, 5w, 4tall with the pellets being deposited on top of the fire about every ten seconds.


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Great idea for raising bread. I never thought of that when I had my pellet stove. I'm downsizing and moving into a mobile home in the boonies where I can have some animals again (chicken and goats) and will be putting in a pellet stove and I'll remember that tip. Thanks.


----------

